# Merino wool/best base layer



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I have some merino wool and poly mix base layers and they are by far my favorite over my strait poly stuff. In addition to that I have never heard a single person say they prefer poly over merino wool. After some new goggles, %100 merino wool bases will be my next purchase.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Love wool, and that is all I use for tech and everyday warmth. Alpaca is my favorite, but I do not use Alpaca on the hill. Merino is more durable.

Costco has some merino wool base layers available, I noticed them last time shopping.

No need to get spendy as they do wear out, as do most base layers.

I personally choose high quality makers (pattagucci, , from special wool etc..


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Anything merino will be very good, wicks well, super warm. Much better than cotton or poly

I have a bunch of the icebreaker stuff, it is really well made but pricey


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

I have been recently recommended to go the Merino base layer way. Bought my self and my girl friend some icebreaker base layers. They appear very well made and durable. From the limited activities ive done in them in spring they seem very good. I will be trying them in snow conditions in a couple of weeks.

A couple of my bike riding friends swear by merino and wont touch anything else

The cheapest Icebreaker stuff ive been able to find has been at this store, pretty sure they ship world wide
Nature Shop | Eco-Friendly Brands | FREE Shipping Both Ways


----------



## Deceiss (Oct 11, 2011)

Mate,

I am heading to Japan in December, if its much cheaper in Aus (considering the Yens strength) happy to buy it here for you and sell it to you at cost when I hit Kyoto (I think we are there around the 15th of December). Check Mainpeak - Australia's Online Adventure Store and let me know if it helps you any.

I use Icebreaker stuff and its been great for me. Sometimes I found it too hot wearing the pants and stopped using them but the shirt was good, used in generally in Tokyo a couple of times on those cold wet days and it worked well even after getting wet.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Love love love Icebreaker stuff I stock steapandcheap.com for icebreaker crews, T's and baselayers , have 3 of their shirts really like the 190-200 weight use the long sleaves for both snowboarding and spring/fall backpacking on the north shore. Quality Merino really is magic material , keeps me cool when it's hot and warm when it's cool and stinks way less than synthetics, I normally wear my IB's 2-3 times before washing under every day conditions and now the girlfriend has started to wear them(not cool) because their so cumfy and great at controlling body temp. Have tried generic, backcountry(pre-stoic) and stoic brands their nice but not quite as nice as the IB. I can't afford full price but my goal is to have one for each day of the week.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Deceiss said:


> Mate,
> 
> I am heading to Japan in December, if its much cheaper in Aus (considering the Yens strength) happy to buy it here for you and sell it to you at cost when I hit Kyoto (I think we are there around the 15th of December).


Much appreciated, just got back from a few days away looking at houses to buy.
I will check the prices in OZ and get back to you.

Other comments appreciated and I am definitely going to give it a try, seems I better go with one of the thinner layers otherwise I will be too hot. I haul ass when boarding and don't take any breaks all day when the pow is good. Gondola ride is my break/eating time. 

I can't wait much longer for the snow. Should be less than 3 weeks now.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Deceiss,

thanks for the offer I just had a peak and it seems no better. Thing is I am having it sent over by my Mum from the UK. Its cheaper there than is Oz. She is sending a package with some other stuff and it won't add much weight.

What are you up to in Kyoto?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been using Smartwool. Love it. Merino wool is simply awesome. Especially socks!

Word of caution though, take care of your merino wool products. Delicate wash with cold water. I always air dry mine. My wife tossed my Smartwool top into the drier on high heat and now it has some holes in the shoulder


----------

